# 20 gauge for turkeys?



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an "extra" twenty guage remington 870 laying around and I am thinking of converting it to a turkey gun as this will be my first year goin after turkeys.

By converting I mean screwing in a turkey choke and painting it camo.

So does anyone use a 20 gauge for turkeys? If not, anyone have a suggestion for a cheap alternative (cheap meaning a 12 guage that costs less than a turkey barrel for a 12 gauge 870)?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

My son uses his 20 gauge deer gun for turkeys. Kills 'em just like a 12. A lot easier on the shoulder too.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'd just put a turkey choke on it. Don't bother painting it.
ski


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Carried one for 20 yrs. Now my old man uses it for turkey because its so light.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i have the same gun i put a under taker chke on mine at 40 yards puts 29 bb in the kill zone my dad killed one with it at 45 yards last year. i hunted that bird for 2 weeks stright and never got him so i went after another one my dad hunted one day and killed him


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I wouldn't bother painting it, just get a camo sleeve for it. It kinda looks like a sock that slides over the gun. No problem with a 20 gauge.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

My daughter hunts with a 20 and it works just fine. She is only 5'3" 120 lbs so the recoil is easier on her.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Great! Glad to hear I don't have to buy another gun.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

weve been seeing some big turkeys by us cant wait to get them


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw so many deer hunting this year I figured I should kill one


----------

